# Best Vehicle for Carpentry



## CAD Woodworking (3 Apr 2018)

Hi Guys,
I'm pretty new to this trade, and im looking into getting a vehicle so I can go get my own timber and sheets as well as transport finished products to clients.

Debating between a van, jeep or a pick-up.

I have an idea that I would like something that can be used as work vehicle and a family vehicle with 4/5 seats.

Im sure this has been answered before but with so many models available these days maybe the answers will be different. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tasky (3 Apr 2018)

AFAIK, most vans are in a different tax bracket, due to the commercial nature for which they were designed. 

Depends partly on what lengths of wood you'll be working with. Were it a purely commercial venture, I'd suggest something van-like or an Estate, that can have the passenger side seating replaced with a flat platform to get extra length in. 

But as a family vehicle too, you'll probably be looking at an Estate. Jeeps tend to be quite small inside and pickups are more 2-seaters, with the double-cab ones sacrificing rear storage space.


----------



## sunnybob (3 Apr 2018)

Mercedes sprinter van
get a full sized sheet of anything inside. two passengers seats, and it goes like a rocket ship. What more could you want?
i dont see how you could get ANYTHING inside a jeep.


----------



## owen (3 Apr 2018)

I've worked out of a pickup, jeep and van. I can comfortably say I wouldn't go back to the pickup or the jeep. The van wins hands down. So much easier for transporting tools and materials, and you get three seats too.


----------



## mbartlett99 (3 Apr 2018)

Having recently driven from Miami to Savannah (500 miles) in a Jeep I can honestly say I have never hated anyone more than the designer of that godawful junkbox. As to getting anything inside it - err no, just no.

Skoda Yetis have a decent rep as load shifters and an Audi A6 estate is pretty good (nice and flat) but getting a full sheet transported pretty much means a Sprinter.


----------



## custard (3 Apr 2018)

There's a couple of the people carrier type vehicles that are popular with furniture makers because the rear seats are completely removable, without the seats they'll take an 8' x 4' sheet plus the great majority of commissions that you're ever likely to receive.

4X4 type vehicles, like Discoveries, don't have such a good reputation for woodworkers (at least amongst the furniture makers I know) because getting sheet goods up onto the roof rack when you're single handed is harder work, don't forget that a single sheet of 18mm MDF weighs about 40 kilos! If you do intend on using a roof rack then an estate car makes hoisting and securing the load quite a bit easier.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (3 Apr 2018)

I think this is a 'no brainer' and I agree with Sunnybob, get a Sprinter or something very similar. It needs to have a high top so that you can load full sheets into it and be able to stand up straight as it makes loading so much easier. Just don't go for the latest version of the Transit, it's a money pit PITA!! :roll: 

OWK ccasion5:


----------



## mr edd (3 Apr 2018)

For carpentry/joinery/kitchen fitting/general building work as a sole trader, i think a van is almost essential.

I have had a number of work vehicles over the last decade or so but the absolutely most hopeless was a twin cab 4x4 navara. Great for the look of the thing but totally impractical.

Estate cars don't look as professional as a smart van, racked out. Also easier for nasty bar stewards to have a look at what tools you have before they smash a window and make off with your hard earned gear. 

Vans around the size of a connect, scudo and upwards etc will fit most of the carpentry tools you might need, in fact as long as you can fit a six foot level in length most other tools can be put into custom made racking to allow for easy access, no wasted height space by laying tool boxes out on the floor of the van to enable material transport. 

If you dont want to order most of your materials for delivery, tools are almost a secondary consideration in van choice.

However material transport capacity while loaded with tools i believe is the real consideration.

Average materials transported during the working week might include, 10 sheets of 100 kingspan insulation, or 3m + lengths of kitchen work tops, or 4m lengths skirting and architrave, 15 or so sheets of 18mm/25mm ply MDF, etc

And in my case i built my racking to allow a 900kg grab bag to be fork lifted into the back of the van over the rear axles. 

If its plasterboard or MDF you dont really want to put it on a roof rack, or leave it there because there is not enough space to unload it all to job and can you still access your tools while the van is loaded?

For all of the above reasons i think if you work by yourself and don't have all day to wait about for a materials delivery something like a long wheel base Renault traffic is hard to beat with a decent roof rack. 

Hope this helps 

Time for my tea now!

Cheers Edd


----------



## mr edd (3 Apr 2018)

Love my LWB Traffic


----------



## mr edd (3 Apr 2018)

Just re read the op,

I would not try to mix commercial use with family transport, 

You can get vans which offer rear seating (some of which are removable) with a tool area behind, but unless you step up to a very long wheel base your material transport capacity for carpentry will be severely limited by the seats, also important is a metal bulkhead, its discourages theft and prevents forgotten items/tools from being catapulted into passenger area in the event of an accident.


----------



## AJB Temple (3 Apr 2018)

I've been looking at this myself. I am not trade, but I do use a lot of stuff. I don't do a high mileage but as I have other business interests, waiting around for deliveries is a real problem for me. I am tempted by say a 5 -10 year old LWB transit, preferably with a high roof and and good sized side door.


----------



## Adam9453 (3 Apr 2018)

SWB transit custom would be my van of choice. It can take an 8x4 sheet laid flat (which most other swb vans can’t). Plus there’s a neat hatch to slide longer bits under the front passenger seats which means you can carry bits Upto circa 3m long. Lovely to drive and was popular with my mrs so good for the family. You can get a crew van which has rear seats but I’d avoid those unless you have to have them. I think other family type vehicles just make it too annoying to lug materials and tools about. Much nicer just to throw it all in the back and not have to worry about taking out and storing seats etc. Van Van Van is the only choice 8)


----------



## Homers double (3 Apr 2018)

I have to disagree with mr edd regarding the double cab Navara, I’m on my 3rd Navara ( with hard cover on the back) and am on the waiting list for the new V6 Mercedes X class.
I am a general builder, carpenter, kitchen fitter etc, with a little adaption to the truck I can carry 8 x 4 boards in the back, ok it does stick out the back so you have to be wary of the weather, the most I’ve got in is 15 sheets of 12.5 mm plaster board.
I’ve made a platform which is supported by 4x2 permanently fitted side of the truck and 25mm ply shelf which is removable, the platform is level with the top of the tail gate. ( I’ll post a piccy tomorrow so you can see what I mean) 
I am quite organised so most materials are delivered to site. Occasionally I’ve had to use a man and van service for delivery of stuff to a customer (probably 4 times in 20 years ) and I do have a trailer for sand, ballast etc.
I changed to the double cab pick up when I had 2 children at school and a baby to look after, my wife has always had good job and worked long hours so all the children stuff was down to me, fetching, carrying, school runs, after school clubs, football, ballet etc. 
I’d always Used a transit van and really didn’t think I’d get on with a pick up, but I very quickly adapted, my daughter who was 10 at the time loved it, she absolutely hated my transit van, especially when I collected her from the school car park, she’s now 29 and drives a Toyota hilux for no other reason than she loves pick up trucks.


----------



## mr edd (3 Apr 2018)

Hi homers double

Fair enough mate, if you can get it to work for you, hats off to you, and it is a smart looking vehicle to do the job with. 

The trouble i had was I just could not fit a quarter of the regular power tools and kit i carry on the van in the back of my old navara with a hard top, never mind a large mitre saw and massive dewalt stand, table saw, large vacuum extractor and portable thicknesser and then pick up the materials i needed never mind if i need to shift 10 accro's at the same time. My dad had a twin axle ifor williams trailer which i could have borrowed but parking that near a job in a city centre is a nightmare as i seem to recall the whole thing was over 30 foot long. 

I work in mostly residential, some building sites, for the building sites its no problem to order the materials and if it turns up within a day or two of when they say it will and someone will be around to take delivery great, I have not been so lucky with residential jobs, i might only need for example 2 sheets of ply to box a small bathroom, so i can not wait around for a day for those to be delivered at 4.30 pm or expect the customer to wait around and deal with the delivery prior to me starting the job.

So the van makes a lot of sense.

I do my best to be as organised as possible, but.................

Like i said if a pick up works for you coolio!

I just can not work effectively out of one all of the time with the variety of work i take on.

Cheers Edd


----------



## Harbo (3 Apr 2018)

Rod


----------



## Hot stuff (5 Apr 2018)

I've got a Vito Dualiner, smart, comfy, economical and seats 5 with the seats down. Fold the back row forward and you've got a big load area or remove them altogether for even more space. Takes an 8x4 in the back , laid flat on a couple of stools to clear the arches.
Double side sliding doors as well let's you get at stuff easily wherever it is in the back.


----------



## Geoff_S (5 Apr 2018)

The thing with vehicles that are big enough to take materials is that they do tend to be vans, or vans pretending to be big cars, or big
cars pretending to be vans. Ultimately, they are all vans and drive like vans. Now that's OK, as long as your kids, and maybe even other passengers don't suffer from motion sickness on those long journeys.


----------



## Chris152 (5 Apr 2018)

VW Transporter Kombi is a great van for both family and wood. With the seats in you can seat 5/6 in a safe and comfortable environment, and with the rear seats removed you can fit 8x4 sheets in laying flat. T4/ 5/ 6, depending on your budget.


----------



## Grawschbags (5 Apr 2018)

Used my brothers Vito a few times to collect 8x4 sheets. Fits them in no problem, lying flat between the arches. I thoroughly enjoy driving the Vito as well...


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (5 Apr 2018)

I managed alright in my old Honda Civic


----------



## Grawschbags (5 Apr 2018)

Sawdust=manglitter":3suj41vb said:


> I managed alright in my old Honda Civic



That'll work... :lol: 

What length of boards are they?


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (5 Apr 2018)

All oak boards at both 1” and 2” thick, which I think were something like 4.8m long. I did crack the windscreens though  , but that was while loading the car. And the 100mile journey back from Ledbury went without a hitch, which I could’ve done with along with a trailer attached :wink: !

Where there’s a will there’s a way (especially if you’re as stupid as me)

I can’t comment on sheet goods, but I have since changed my car to a Subaru Forester which is sort of a combination of estate and 4x4 which I find very practical and has plenty more space and length compared to the civic


----------



## MikeG. (6 Apr 2018)

Sawdust=manglitter":2rn27qhf said:


> All oak boards at both 1” and 2” thick, which I think were something like 4.8m long........



I was told by a police officer (my neighbour) that the longest any load can protrude from the footprint of your vehicle is 1 metre. You were lucky not to get a ticket.


----------



## Geoff_S (6 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":214wcptm said:


> Sawdust=manglitter":214wcptm said:
> 
> 
> > All oak boards at both 1” and 2” thick, which I think were something like 4.8m long........
> ...



Nah, he very cleverly blanked out his number plate so he wouldn't be recognised.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (6 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":usn0p5l8 said:


> I was told by a police officer (my neighbour) that the longest any load can protrude from the footprint of your vehicle is 1 metre. You were lucky not to get a ticket.



I even passed a couple of police cars and had no trouble getting home. Dont worry, I wont be doing it again though. One of the other reasons I got the Forested was to tow the OH's horse box, so if I ask her VERY nicely then I can use that in future


----------



## GrahamF (6 Apr 2018)

Sawdust=manglitter":1zj4q4we said:


> One of the other reasons I got the Forested was to tow the OH's *horse box*, so if I ask her VERY nicely then I can use that in future



When I was doing some building work and the pickup broke, I bought a trailer which would take 8 x 4 sheets, had the wheels underneath so pallets could be fork lifted on. Good cover kept things dry and no tax, insurance, servicing, MOT etc. to worry about. Around £2k will buy a good one and they hold resale value well. e.g. Ifor Williams Eurolight - https://www.iwt.co.uk/products/flatbed/ ... /?tab=spec


----------



## Chris152 (6 Apr 2018)

Sawdust=manglitter":33q09u5o said:


> I even passed a couple of police cars and had no trouble getting home.


I'm sure the added security of the Co-op bag help reassure them it was a safe load.


----------



## whiskywill (6 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":36pvuree said:


> [I was told by a police officer (my neighbour) that the longest any load can protrude from the footprint of your vehicle is 1 metre. You were lucky not to get a ticket.



As an ex officer of the law, I doubted that fact so had a Google. This is an extract from a Department of Transport document so must be true. :roll:


----------



## Lons (6 Apr 2018)

Apart from the boys in blue who could well decide that load is unsafe for both the capability of the vehicle and other road users, should there be an accident I'm certain the insurance company would use that as an excuse to refuse the claim.

Bob


----------



## powertools (6 Apr 2018)

VW Transporter high roof. 8 X 4 sheets, 6 X 6 fence panels and anything up to 3.4 MTS long no probs and you can stand up in it.


----------



## Surreycabinetry (11 Dec 2018)

If you are a joiner/carpenter that works from a workshop, has to pick materials up and visit clients...it's s van 100%. As a client I wouldn't employ someone who didn't arrive in a clean (ish) van , pref sign written. Not having a go at any others who drive other vehicles I must point out. You can't transport peices of furniture or large tools in an estate or pickup. If you are running a good buisness you should be able to afford a van and a small car.


----------



## Raymond UK (11 Dec 2018)

3000x600 pine sheets did go well in my old Saab....


----------



## Eric The Viking (12 Dec 2018)

custard":1ho5k0bp said:


> There's a couple of the people carrier type vehicles that are popular with furniture makers because the rear seats are completely removable, without the seats they'll take an 8' x 4' sheet plus the great majority of commissions that you're ever likely to receive.
> 
> 4X4 type vehicles, like Discoveries, don't have such a good reputation for woodworkers (at least amongst the furniture makers I know) because getting sheet goods up onto the roof rack when you're single handed is harder work, don't forget that a single sheet of 18mm MDF weighs about 40 kilos! If you do intend on using a roof rack then an estate car makes hoisting and securing the load quite a bit easier.



I'm replying as I think this hasn't been picked up on further down the thread. I very much agree with Custard.

The Ford Galaxy / VW Sharan / Seat Alhambra was originally a joint project between Ford and VAG. My understanding is that the design was based on a van chassis. They are, or were, 7-seat people carriers. We had one for a long time as a family car, and its design was excellent.

You can remove five of the seats, and on the version we had, that left a flat, wide, tall cargo area, with a carpet (so it protected furniture), and with recessed tie-down points all over it (where the seats fitted). I could get 3m stock inside with no trouble, into the passenger footwell (lowering the front seat-back if needed), and still carry several passengers behind the driver. 

It would take large sheet goods, although I can't remember if I managed full 8x4 sheets. I certinly took rolled-up thin full sheets of MDF, three at a time. For the stuff I do, I prefer to get thicker sheet goods cut by the supplier, at least the big cuts. It limits the ability for me to make expensive mistakes(!), and when it arrives or I collect it's easier to handle.

Our model had a 110 HP diesel engine but there were higher-powered alternatives. I could get to West London and back from Bristol on 1/2 tank of fuel at very comfortable motorway speeds, and it wasn't very noisy, which matters on long journeys. It had a slightly better turning circle than our current Toyota estate, and the road visibility/driver's position was a lot better.

All of them, when we got ours, came with roof rails as standard, and we had a huge top box for ours. They are strong, and the rear sill is helpfully pretty low (much more so than a Transit-type van). 

The only real drawback with the Galaxy/Sharan/Alhambra was storing unused seats (you trip over them). Fitting and removing them was simple, and taking them out saved a LOT of weight, which in turn saved fuel, especially on the urban cycle. 

- - -

In contrast to this, my sister recently bought a new Range Rover Evoque when she retired. It's a beautiful thing: leather interior, real wood trim, and a comfortable, high driving position. It is quiet and the ride is excellent, but all that padding means there is little space for cargo, nor even for people. 

She lives in an area prone to flooding, and its adjustable ride height and the ability to wade (fourteen inches I think), were both important considerations for her. I like it from a distance (lovely blue colour, too, and it has an excellent sun roof), but I'd never buy one--even if I had the money, which I never will--as it's too impractical. I very much regret "trading down" to an estate car from the people carrier too. 

- - -

I also had a long wheelbase Land Rover Defender, with a full-length rack. The local builders merchant used to load that with their forklift, dropping sheet goods straight onto the top. But I could actually get bigger things inside the Alhambra than the Landy, and more easily too, although I could safely put a lot more dead weight into the back of the Defender (the long wheelbase ones had the uprated Salisbury rear axle as standard).

- - -

So I think Custard's comments are true and very sensible. Much depends on what you want to carry. If you absolutely must have a family + work vehicle, look at people carriers. But try to find one with removable seats, rather than fold-down ones. as it's a lot more practical for load carrying.

E.

PS: they're known as "minivans" in North America, but in my limited experience those tend to only have fold-down seats and are much heavier and less flexible than the European equivalents. They do drive well, but that's got a lot to do with the much bigger engines over there. I have driven several, and took one on a 1800 mile road trip with four passengers. I mention these, because the Japanese people carriers available in the UK are very similar to their USA models, and seem to have many of the same disadvantages - IMHO they aren't as good as the ones specifically designed for "over here".


----------



## Droogs (12 Dec 2018)

with regard to the above, I have a Kia Seddona. It seats 7 when needed, All the rear seats come out with a pull on a toggle and when removed they are all on their own in-built trolley, so very easy to move. With all the seats out the floor is completely flat and there are tie down points all over the floor if needed. I have had 8 x 8x4 sheets of MDF in it and had no issues, I have also had an upright piano, a double wardrobe (assembled) in the back and been able to close the back door. I use it all the time as a van and put seats in when needed. Best of all I can fit a full size inflatable double matress in the rear and still have space for a 12v fridge 2 x full infantry bergens 4 car boot tidy bags, me my missus and the dog (medium size) and go camping in it. Best all round vehicle I've ever had and it cost me £800 only had 50K on the clock FSH and I'm second owner. Rear side doors, slide like a van and are electric, full AC, electric windows, and has a built in entertainment system including dvd player in the rear, fitted roof rails and bars. What more can you ask for? 

Well perhaps it could look nice too but hey ho.

edit typos


----------



## Rorschach (12 Dec 2018)

Great points there, I would love a 5 or 7 seater "people carrier", my parents had several and they were superbly flexible vehicles, even the smaller 5 seat versions. 

Currently I have a focus estate and it's a great car and serves us well but there are plenty of times when I wish I had space for cargo and passengers rather than one or the other. 

For loading of goods it does produce a completely flat cargo area if I remove the rear seat pads (3 screws total)


----------



## Jack_the_Lad (12 Dec 2018)

AJB Temple":30f3nwot said:


> I am tempted by say a 5 -10 year old LWB transit, preferably with a high roof and and good sized side door.


Beware the side door! Some of the thieving brigade have found out how to get in via the side door without setting the alarm off - makes the van look like it's been ravaged by a large gorilla. On older vans (6 years plus) can result in the van being a write off due to structural damage. Had two colleagues done that way last year, so not good unless you can park your van within sight


----------



## Rorschach (12 Dec 2018)

Jack_the_Lad":h7iub8jk said:


> AJB Temple":h7iub8jk said:
> 
> 
> > I am tempted by say a 5 -10 year old LWB transit, preferably with a high roof and and good sized side door.
> ...



If you are talking about the door "peeling" then gripper rods in the gutter is the answer :twisted:


----------

